# Prog Rock / Classical Christmas Mash Up.



## christomacin (Oct 21, 2017)

courtesy of Jethro Tull and Gabriel Faure. Merry Progmas. May Le France be with you!





a bit more Christmasy Jazz/Classical Fusion:


----------



## Ethereality (Apr 6, 2019)

Thanks. My critiques would be

1. Too steady. I'd prefer the theme to have extra rhythms and breaks
2. And more dynamical storytelling
My issue with most prog is it tries to become complex and dramatic before it even builds a captivating narrative in the first place.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

I miss the part about "Snot running down his nose" and "Greasy fingers, smearing shabby clothes".


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I miss the point all together.


----------

